# Looks Like Hoyt Satori Improved Knock Off



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

No it is not a knock off, geometry n style is totally different.

The bow is developed n manufactured by Bosen, not a OEM.

It has a special “adaptive” limb tiller bolts system that is new to the ILF industry standard.

I guess there is a mechanism to adjust n lock limb angle vertically at the tiller bolt assembly.

Its a pretty new product indeed.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

It has been on the Chinese market for few weeks, the riser itself looks very decent but I am waiting user reviews on that adaptive limb tiller system.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

There is some pics from a Chinese dealer


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Quite curious on that “adaptive system” for limbs angle


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

Is it only in a 17"? When I get an ILF riser it will have to be 19 or 21 inch.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice looking riser.
No Satori knock off imo.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

The tiller adjustment is very interesting. I'll be interested to hear more about it. Looks like there may be a potential to change to that system for other manufactureres.

As for being a knockoff... every improvement or change is something that builds on what was available before. So... there may be some obvious similarities, but that doesn't make it a knockoff.

I remember well the big riff when TradTech introduced the Titan ILF riser. Folks accused them of copying the DAS Master Hunter. The Titan used ILF connection and added LLA. The DAS had neither. I never could understand the "knockoff" accusations since the Titan was different in so many respects. The only similarity was they were both 17" hunting risers.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Looks like the same manufacturer is making a riser with similar geometry to the Border Tempest too. 











Available in 19", 23" and 25". 











KPC


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Sometimes I think there's nothing new in archery. Even the bridged riser on the Border Tempest is basically the same as on Merlin compounds of a few years ago. For all I know Merlin wasn't the first to utilize a brace like that either.

I think the riser in the OP looks pretty nice.


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

That bridged riser looks like the offspring of a Spigarelli DMS and the Border Tempest 

The OP's original riser looks interesting - $200 for a 17" ILF is an attractive price point for sure. It looks ok to me - but it also looks like it will flex at higher poundages...doesn't look as beefy as the Hoyt Buffalo . Still... let's see who's brave enough to try one and report back


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is a good looking riser but I do not understand the adaptive limb bolt system. Could someone explain it to me?


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I like the looks of the Chinese riser. They look to me like part TradTech Titan and part Hoyt Satori. I am not impressed with the tiller system. It is not like I adjust tiller often. I set up and tune the bow to me when I get it, then lock it and leave it alone. After owning five Hoyt Buffalos, one Dorado, and two Satoris, I think that I have fallen in love with the simplicity of the Buffalo. ILF would be nice, but Formula works fine and there seems to be plenty of limbs available to experiment with. 

Somebody buy one of those Chinese risers and do a review on them. It is good information to have when someone asks about an economical bow to get them started.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

ChadMR82 said:


> This is a good looking riser but I do not understand the adaptive limb bolt system. Could someone explain it to me?


It appears to me that they have a worm gear adjustment system for the tiller. Depending on the quality of the gearing and how well they are able to lock it in, this could be a good feature but it could just as easily be an area to add slop to the adjustment. Like I said above, tiller adjustment is not something that happens often and saving a few seconds of time by turning a screw from the side rather than from the belly and front of the bow is not a big deal. Turning the tiller bolt in or out and locking it into place with a locking bolt/plug is a pretty accurate way of doing the job and will it be hard to improve on with any accuracy.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

That dial may just be an indicator. The tiller bolt hole runs all the way through the riser. There could be a locking plug accessed from the belly side. The hex socket in the dial is what is the mystery.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Well it's ILF, but not exactly a Satori copy..............I will not be trading my Satori for one.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Well it's ILF, but not exactly a Satori copy..............I will not be trading my Satori for one any time soon.


----------



## Ineras (Apr 24, 2015)

I've also found this riser in a 25" version on ebay.com.au. I think that small skinny bridge between the tiller bolt and the dovetail end should be redesigned with more support. I wouldn't feel confident loading it up with higher poundage limbs.
Those threaded holes on the sides of the bottom half are a nice idea for adding BB weights though. Took a page out of the Gillo design book.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

$460..........forget about it, I will only consider it @ $200


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

No LLA.


----------



## Ineras (Apr 24, 2015)

Just an update, I bought the black 17" riser for $180 USD shipped on ebay and slapped my 42lb long Kaya Kstorms on it to make a 62" barebow. I have to say, the quality of this riser is very good. I can't find any fault with it. Machining and finish are top notch, I couldn't find any imperfections and the matte black anodizing looks great imo. I really like the swivel design of the tiller bolts, it's great for keeping them flat against the limbs at any weight/tiller setting. They hold pretty solid, haven't budged yet from the angle I set them at. Limb alignment and tuning was pretty easy. The grip is rubbery plastic but textured and fits the riser very well, no movement or creaking sounds. The low grip might appeal to some but I prefer a higher grip, so that's getting modded with some sugru just like my other grips. It even has a lower 3rd plunger hole drilled and tapped, lined up with the raised convex part of the shelf, so you could use a plunger while shooting off the shelf if so inclined.

The riser came with a nice 25" riser sleeve, appropriate hex wrenches, and spare shelf rest. I shoot a Gillo G1L with Uukha VX1000 limbs for my olympic setup, I am surrounded by the latest top end Hoyts and W&W bows almost daily, and this riser does not look out of place. All in all, I am extremely happy with this purchase and I am blown away by the value.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Thx for the review

It doesn't look bad at all in real.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

It doesn't look bad at all and that bump on the shelf to accommodate the "of the shelf" shooting is a nice touch.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

I bought myself a 25" Bosen Stronghold online.......As I was on a business trip in China n shot one @ a local club, love it. 

I have not seen a Border Tempest in real world before, so not going to compare two of them, n I believe any Tempest owners will simply regard the Stronghold a shameless knock off. BUT to me, they looks different n both copy the Spigarelli DMS @ some points.

Cost me about US$500 inc shipping, still waiting it to arrive.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

This is a Knock-off Satori
Tbow
http://www.archeryshop.com.au/p/9301170/tbow-62-recurve-hunting-recurve.html


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

I hope Hoyt's lawyers are onto them.. that's a shameless copy!


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

It's copied everything, including the way the logo on the limbs is made. I can't believe these guys ...
The gentleman in the video is baffled about how good is shooting that bow for the price point. If he knew how much the Hoyt is selling ...


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Draven Olary said:


> It's copied everything, including the way the logo on the limbs is made. I can't believe these guys ...
> The gentleman in the video is baffled about how good is shooting that bow for the price point. If he knew how much the Hoyt is selling ...


Saw that on the wall the other day.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Draven Olary said:


> This is a Knock-off Satori
> Tbow
> http://www.archeryshop.com.au/p/9301170/tbow-62-recurve-hunting-recurve.html


yes, I first noticed this T-Bow thing about month ago on a Philippines' site.....before it reached Aus, didn't post it up to avoid encouragement in purchase

as far as I researched, haven't seen a single Chinese sellers carry it, so dont think it is made in China, or they are smart enough not to carry a exact copy.

The only Hoyt knock off that is made in China u can find today, is a casting version Buffalo, which is a 100% shape copy (brand-less though) from alloy casting, so material n finish-wise they are totally not in a same level, n no formular limbs are offered.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Draven Olary said:


> It's copied everything, including the way the logo on the limbs is made. I can't believe these guys ...
> The gentleman in the video is baffled about how good is shooting that bow for the price point. If he knew how much the Hoyt is selling ...


I think Steven is being stupid on this one, this might very much be a legal nightmare for his business...for what?? he is a reputable PSE n W&W dealer @ his region.

he knows this bow is going to be a big seller, for someone wants a Satori but don't want to pay full price...but I dont think he is able to make a $2000 profit from selling his current lot, but for sure, he got all Hoyt dealerships @ his tail now.

to me...the idea is just plain stupid....as u are paying an authentic Satori riser-only's price for a total knock off set.......

People will laugh at u literally if u show up with it @ range or any event......


----------



## 10arrows (Feb 6, 2016)

I think I am going to try one of these risers.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

My Bosen Stronghold 25" barebow riser has arrived.

Spent 15 mins with my hands all over it....cant find any flaws..... Absolutely blow away by the quality....Yes it is a $500 Chinese riser but money well spent for me. 

Pics first ~ BTW what u see in the pics is what u get from purchasing the standard riser, no options is added.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Top stabilizer mounting hole is drilled right into the riser, while the rests are with bushing. Don't think its a flaw as the machining is perfect @ the top stabilizer mounting hole.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Reinforced LLA assembly to keep setting no matter what...n u can see the heavy duty silver anodizing up close...absolutely awesome 

It comes with 8 pieces of bb weight plates (6x1oz, 2x2oz), I have the 2oz plates on. 

The one I test shot @ a local Chinese club few months ago, had an extra 250gr bb weight upfront...I will follow later.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

That riser is looking very good. How it is the balance in your hand?


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

And it comes with a spare grip in different n special looking texture....for sweaty hand I guess....really nice thought!! n the wood grip @ my liking so...I hate rubber grip in general...but this Bosen rubber grip is cool as hell...and having a good quality extra grip within the standard riser-only price....Bosen really means business here.

Both grips fit perfectly n with no rattling whatsoever...By eyeballing, a current Hoyt recurve grip will fit but I won't bother, as really love these factory grips.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Draven Olary said:


> That riser is looking very good. How it is the balance in your hand?


It has a neutral balance without the 2oz plates. (Unstrung test only)


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

With 2x2oz plates, it still able to hold neutral, but definitely can feel the balance going towards the plated side (bottom).

# I need to counter balance abit to the top, in order to let it sit on my one hand.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Somebody has a new toy. Enjoy it!


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

thx~~~ I will give a in depth review after shooting it.

I am now thinking getting a 19" version of it, but probably need to sell my Titan iii first


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like high quality machine work.


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

@kentsabrina - since you're on a shopping spree, sell the risers you don't want and pick up a Border Tempest in 19" or 25". I am pretty sure you will like it


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

D~wife is already complaining....gotta lay low and thin out the herd abit first

but as of saying...I already bought the 19" Stronghold, as the nice seller whom I got the 25" from, put up a new listing upon my request...getting a riser from Taobao/aliexpress can be troublesome, so I prefer paypal+ebay.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282994024847

so yes, I will sell my Titan iii n 2 one pieces then very possible get a tempest, n do a side by side comparison


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm curious, manufactures like Hoyt spend a lot of money on research and development why would you want to buy a knockoff? Granted, US archery is pricing it's out of the market for a lot of people but Hoyt, Easton & other USA manufactures give a good deal of money back into the archery community. There is a ton of Asia products that are out and out knockoffs of American goods. Once American products are no longer available all these "free lunch" items, just like automobiles and computers, IMO, will diminish in quality and increase in price. Propriety items from Asia or anywhere for that matter is a different issue. Knockoffs of USA products take jobs and treasure from all of us. Thinking I'm buying a silk purse and getting a sows ear isn't saving me money.
I understand we are in a world economy and we can spend our money any damn way we please but that really isn't the point. I'm not looking to argue or politicize, as a old retired union man I'm having trouble understanding why buying an Asia knockoff isn't un-American. 
Nick


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Pls calm down,

No one is buying or advocating to buy a knock off here, if u look closely of what we said. 

At least I dont, recently procure a Hoyt Buffalo, Tiburon and Satori, 3 at a time, all genuine brand new items.

My first n only point is ~ using the term" knock off" to describe Bosen Horn n Stronghold, thats pure bias n unfair.

Frankly it will make more sense by saying Hoyt Satori is a knock off of Elite Origin.

About economy n politics, I will leave it elsewhere to discuss rather than @ this archery forum.

But put it in a single simple account ~ it is always easier to point finger n blame everything on foreign issues.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Very please with my 25" Bosen Stronghold, so got the 19" right after.

Shipped to me less than a week, but I was away on a business trip.

Finally got home today n open the parcel.

I also opt for the upgraded floating limb bolt on both risers


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Side plate n hump shelf, made by good quality plastic, but not a fan on such kinda system (I dumped the side plate on my Satori also), so will think of another way to set it up.

Bottom heavy outta the box without weight added, perfect.

Awesome 19" riser, £240 absolutely unbeatable value n quality.


https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New-...s-For-Archery/282994024847?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1


----------

